# What goes here on my 65?



## ronayers1965 (Feb 14, 2019)

Almost finished assembling what was a basket case of a 65 GTO and it has turned out nicely! I don’t know what bolts in to the two holes on the lower front fenders behind the bumper. I can’t find any reference in any of the manuals or aftermarket parts catalogs. Any ideas?:|


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

ronayers1965 said:


> Almost finished assembling what was a basket case of a 65 GTO and it has turned out nicely! I don’t know what bolts in to the two holes on the lower front fenders behind the bumper. I can’t find any reference in any of the manuals or aftermarket parts catalogs. Any ideas?:|


I took a picture for you but my computer can't find my phone, probably needs an update. Anyhow, there is a metal piece that goes from front outer fender, where you have the two bolt holes, then extends over to connect with the inner fender well. I have no idea what that piece is called but that is what bolts to your holes in the picture. I'll update my phone and try again later to send the picture.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Turns out I needed a new cable, not an update. Here are two pictures, one from above and one from below. Can't see much from above but I thought it might still be helpful.


----------



## ronayers1965 (Feb 14, 2019)

michaelfind,
Thank you for the quick response and photos! I am now working on hunting down a pair of these panels. How is your restoration coming along? I've learned a great deal on my journey of reassembling and improving my 65 so if I can answer any questions for you, please let me know.
Ron


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

ronayers1965 said:


> michaelfind,
> Thank you for the quick response and photos! I am now working on hunting down a pair of these panels. How is your restoration coming along? I've learned a great deal on my journey of reassembling and improving my 65 so if I can answer any questions for you, please let me know.
> Ron


Well, as far as my restoration goes, a friend put it very well when he said, "we used to have no money and lots of time, now we have some money but no spare time." :grin2: I get things completed in very small steps when there is no other immediate life demand, so little 30 to 60 minute windows of time here and there. For me, this is a very gradual process. Your car sounds like it is coming together very well. Did you find out what those panels are called? Did you find any? I hope all is going well.

michael


----------



## ronayers1965 (Feb 14, 2019)

Michael, yes, I was fortunate to find them locally and have them installed. They apparently did at one time have what I am guessing was a rubber boarder around two sides and have 3/16" holes for mounting the rubber. I see no mention of this rubber in the aftermarket parts catalog but have decided to not worry about it. I totally understand the limited time. Hopefully your car is complete. Mine was a basket case and missing many of the original parts. Fortunately, I found some great suppliers of good used original parts. Unfortunately, many of the reproduction parts are poorly made, break, don't fit or fit properly, etc. Just keep in mind that the longer it sits, the greater the damage and repair. In a way of suggestion, if it can be made to run and drive, I would start there. If it has been sitting a long time, you can assume you will need to restore or replace your radiator and heater core, your wheel and master cylinders as well as your brake line rubber hoses. Will probably require a new gas tank or a good flush. Don't try to start it with old or gummy fuel. You can assume the hoses and water pump will need replacing and the carb. rebuilt. Again, all this assuming it has been sitting a long time. Clutch's freeze up etc. Just take your time, start with a "to do" list and knock them out one at a time. Otherwise, it can become overwhelming. I had to have my tachometer upgraded with VDO components to be compatible with a HEI distributor and found out my speedometer was dry and had to be rebuilt too. I had not expected that, but it makes sense as lubricants evaporate and or become gummy over time.
Best of luck
Ron


----------

